# What is a nice gift to get my previous boss/ restaurant owner?



## kiran (Jul 1, 2011)

My previous boss helped me get a great internship at a restaurant where he was the exec. what is a nice gift that he would like around $50? He likes to do farming activities but I'm not sure I want to get him something like that. He also kind of eccentric, worldly but I am at a lost. I feel like I'm getting a gift for someone who has everything.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I would go to a fabulous farm agricultural specialty shop and purchase in a basket the following:

seeds for interesting vegetables

herbs

something to wear while farming ( there is specialty type clothing )

a great hat to protect from sun

and / or a gift certificate for $50 USD and this way he could purchase what he wishes.

It is not the amount, it is the thought behind this gift.

I would definitely buy a beautiful Hallmark or other sophisticated thank you card, and write a lovely thank you note inside.

Hope this has helped. Sorry I had not seen your post earlier.

Margcata.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Bake some cookies


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm not being a smartyclown here. I know that might be tough to believe, but hear me through. If any of my students gave me a $50 gift, I'd take off their head. You're a culinary student, stay within your means. I don't think $50 is within your means. I don't think any other good chef/instructor would either. He's gotta have interests. Get him a $15 gift card in any of those areas. The gift is the gift.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Like Jim, some homemade goods. To add:  fudge, chocolates, bread, cake, .....what about a bottle of wine ? Tie, wallet , gloves, agenda,  a book, .....

Petals.

ps. whatever you give, its the thought that counts.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

a nice paperweight for his desk...men love paperweights(don't they?).....there are many choices in price ranges to match....something nice though, and simple.....and a small thank you card

joey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I concur with previous posters who suggested something that you make. To me that would show real appreciation, thought, and effort as opposed to a purchased gift; more from the heart. Those are the gifts that stay in my memory banks and give me warm fuzzies. Can't put a dollar amount on those!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

the thing about edible gifts,albeit most wonderful, is that when they're gone, they're gone...i like margcata's seed idea for something that is real and beautiful and continuing.

joey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I had someone who started in my kitchen as dishwasher and worked their way up to my sous chef. When she finally decided to move on, she went out to the shore of the high mountain lake that the restaurant was situated on and picked up a piece of driftwood. She carved it into a fish and then meticulously hand painted the pattern on it. She then presented it to me as a way of saying thanks for all that I had taught her. Needless to say, 23 years later it still has a place of honor in my kitchen.


----------

